
Depression and anxiety in women linked to male-female pay gap - edward
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/jan/07/depression-and-anxiety-in-women-linked-to-male-female-pay-gap
======
strathmeyer
Yeah it's almost as if when a woman gets depressed she has other people in her
life who will take care of her. In my state I need to find someone else to pay
my rent if I want to qualify for food stamps. I wonder if that would have and
affect on my income.

